# March WDJ



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Has an article some of you might be intested in: 

Canine Hospice Care Options 
Veterinary hospice care considerations for your canine companion.

By Lisa Rodier


http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/


----------

